# South GA. Dove Club



## Raybo1 (Jun 9, 2015)

Dove Club adding new members for the 2015/16 season. We mainly shoot on Saturdays and holidays with a Sunday or two if the birds are here. We hunt peanut, corn and milo fields. We will have over 20K acres of harvested fields. So we normally will never shoot the same field twice in less the same field still has the birds. $200.00 per member. If interested call Ray 706 587-0481.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jun 9, 2015)

What county-counties?


----------



## jagwall58 (Jun 10, 2015)

Does this include opening day?  I went on your shoot last year.


----------



## SC Hunter (Jun 11, 2015)

What counties are you hunting? I may be interested if it's not far from home.


----------



## Mumpy (Jun 11, 2015)

Ray, how much are the hunts for members?


----------



## Raybo1 (Jun 15, 2015)

*South Ga. Dove Club*

We mainly hunt in Webster, Terrell, Randolph, Sumter, & Taylor counties. The hunt fee is $25 per hunt for members. I do not check this forum but 1-2 times a week so you might want to give me a call if you have several questions. Thanks for your interest. Ray 706 587-0481


----------



## Raybo1 (Jul 21, 2015)

*South Ga. Dove Club*

We only have a few openings left for the 2015/16 dove season. If you are interested give Ray at 706 587-0481. Crops are looking good this should be a good season.


----------



## Raybo1 (Aug 6, 2015)

We have added more more land over 30k now. we still have openings for dove club. We also will have some openings for opening weekend for guests. we will probably shoot Saturday, Sunday & Monday on different fields and different counties. If you are interested call Ray 706 587-0481


----------



## Raybo1 (Aug 16, 2015)

ttt


----------



## Raybo1 (Aug 23, 2015)

*Dove Shoots*

South Ga. Dove Club still has few a more openings. We will also have some open spots for guests on Sept. 5 & 7 hunts. The club cost is $200 for the season.  Guests are $50 per shoot. We have 2 great fields lined that have a lot of birds on them now. If interested call Ray 706 587-0481


----------



## groundhawg (Aug 24, 2015)

Raybo1 said:


> South Ga. Dove Club still has few a more openings. We will also have some open spots for guests on Sept. 5 & 7 hunts. The club cost is $200 for the season.  Guests are $50 per shoot. We have 2 great fields lined that have a lot of birds on them now. If interested call Ray 706 587-0481



To the top for a good fellow to deal with.  Booked opening weekend and looking forward to a good time.


----------



## Raybo1 (Sep 3, 2015)

*South Ga. Dove Club*

SGDC still has a few openings left in our dove club. We will be shooting Saturday, Sunday & Monday. If interested call Ray 706 587-0481 It is $200 plus $25 every shoot you attend. We have got the birds on several different fields. We shoot different fields each shoot.


----------



## Awreeves (Oct 15, 2016)

*2016/17 openings*

Ray- do you still have openings this year?


----------



## Shaun229 (Oct 17, 2016)

Ray is a good guy and takes care of those who come to hunt.can't expect perfect hunt every time but he does try his best to put ya on the birds


----------

